# Head Ache Rack Budget Build



## TJS

I needed to make a head ache rack that will protect the back glass and make a nice mounting spot for my light bar and other strobes along with back up lights. This is a budget build as the title states. I am using the scrap I have laying around. I have spent so far $0.00 to this point. I machined the mouting plate for the light bar (no pics). I cut the uprights out of 4x2 rect. 10gauge. I also cut the mounting plates for the bed. I had all this steel laying around. I already have the expanded metal (cage) to protect the glass laying around. I need to get a few feet of more 4x2 and some 3" flat.
Stay tuned. I will document the build as I progress.

I was able to find the angle of the cab with this great tool. Digital anlgle finder.









Then I cut calculated how high I want this thing to be and cut the uprights to the proper angle. Remember you are cutting from 90 degress. I wanted the uprights to be at 72 degrees so I made the cut at 18 degrees.









Here is the upright.









These are the 12x5x 1/4" base plate. Notice the holes in this stuff, again more scrap. These plates cover up the front stake pockets. So I will machine a hole in them so I do not loose the functionality of the stake pockets.


----------



## TJS

Machined the plates for the stake pocket and also did more simple geometry for the miter cut for the top piece. I mocked it up with wood. The digital level reads in 10ths. So you really can't get more level than that. Yay my math worked. Here are some pics. And, I still only have 40 bucks into this thing.
T.J.


----------



## TJS

Cont..


----------



## TJS

I was able to tack it alltogether on the truck. Here it is in the garage.









Clamped it to the bench for a full weld of the joints to eliminate movement.









All tight and ready to weld.









Full weld.


----------



## TJS

Another shot. I also smoothed out the outside corners for painting.









Stood the rack up on the bench and tacked it down for a full flange weld.









Ready to go. Both sides are tacked to the bench.









Full weld.


----------



## TJS

Letting it cool fully. Had lunch.









Mock up test fit. It did not move too much the bolts still line up...









I will round the corners when ready.









Shot from the back. I left it high because there willl be a light panel too.


----------



## TJS

Outside corners are smoothed out.









Stay tuned for the light panel and the expanded metal fitting. Oh and I still only have 40 bucks of material into this thing...

T.J.


----------



## Bossman 92

Now that is nice!! Keep us posted and let us know how it works out. I am intersted in the whole process and would like to make a few for myself.

Thanks Bossman


----------



## Steve G.

You do very nice work, your welds are gorgeous... I wish a could do nice work like that. What kind of welder do you have? 
I use the electric lincoln welder and I can't get close to those nice welds... offcourse, I know it not the welder, it's me that's the problem:crying::crying:


----------



## TJS

Adding at plate that will hold the strobes. This makes them removeable. I am going to weld nuts into the top of the rack. Here is a little trick to hold the nuts flat.










Here is the nut in the hole.









Welded and ready for smoothing.









Here are the nuts welded and smoothed out flush.


----------



## TJS

Made the light panels for back up lights and strobes. Used my hole saw on the Bridgeport and 11 ga. sheet for the panels.
I decided today that I was going to add some KC lights to the project I had laying around so I had to make some mounting tabs and weld them on. Yesterday I drilled the all the holes needed for the wire harnesses. I also welded in a lower brace that is going to support the expanded metal. So far I still have 40 or so bucks into this project as most the materials used is scrap I have laying around.
Follow along as the tabs are fabed up.









Mocked up the rest of the lights and the strobe bar. KC lights ready.









1/4 flat stock for the mounting tabs.









Traced the mounting part for the KC light and transfer punched the hole.









Drilled out both holes using a vice stop so I do not have to refigure the second part.


----------



## TJS

A little cutting and sanding and all done. We don't need no water jet..









Mounting tab and light mocked up for proper clearance.









Ready to weld.









One down, one to go.


----------



## TJS

More...









Second one done.









Another shot.









Yay the lights fit.









Another mock up. Next up plasma cutting the expanded metal and welding it on the rack.

T.J.


----------



## mvhauler

VERY professional. It does take a lot of time and patience, doesn't it? The reward is satisfaction of a job well done!


----------



## TJS

Steve G.;815299 said:


> You do very nice work, your welds are gorgeous... I wish a could do nice work like that. What kind of welder do you have?
> I use the electric lincoln welder and I can't get close to those nice welds... offcourse, I know it not the welder, it's me that's the problem:crying::crying:


I have an HTP MIG 240AMP machine. Great machine by the way. I have used many Miller MIGs and this welds just as good if not better, very smooth arc.

Also have a Miller Dynasty 300DX TIG Inverter machine with water cooler. This machine is amazing. My favorite. I try and TIG most of the time when doing projects.
Thanks.
T.J.


----------



## Elite Property Services

VERY NICE


----------



## mcwlandscaping

Beautiful welds, well, just the whole project looks fantastic! That's sort of along the lines of what i wanted to do with my truck but really just didn't have the time but i certainly wouldn't have been able to come up with a final product like that. I just don't have the tools to do it, sure wish i did. Anyway, fantastic product! I'm sure people will inquire about buying others you may make! The time and effort really pay off in the end of a project like that!


----------



## nickv13412

i like the use of the 1-2-3 block, theyre handy little things. Very nice welds also, ive been improving on my TIG welding, its definitely my favorite to do. takes patience, but the end result is always worth it when TIGing 

Looks great, very professional work


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Looks awesome! Can;t wait to see that thing ready to go on the truck


----------



## Banksy

You need to mass produce these. Awesome work!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Very nice work.


----------



## snowman55

great fab job. everybody says sell them. the reason you don't see that quality of product for sale is the cost. you probly got $300 into lights and steel but how many hours doing the work? my guess is if you sold them for $1500you would make about $20 hr. don't mean to be negative we do lots of fab because you just can't buy quality stuff because it costs too much to produce stuff like that.


----------



## 2005_Sierra

the whole set up looks amazing, do u happen to be a welder by trade? Awesome job on the plow too


----------



## TJS

Yes I would never attempt to try and produce these things. I would not make any money and all the beds are different for each make. I am going to make another one for a buddy of mine who has the same year make and model truck as me though. I am not a welder by trade – I work at a Bank. However when I was a kid my Father taught me how to stick weld.
Thanks for the complements.
T.J.


----------



## JCI Trans

Well done! Great attention to detail.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

Very very nice.


----------



## deere615

Looks great I built one for my truck too but I really like the light panels for the backup lights and strobes-very neat


----------



## TJS

I should be finishing it up this weekend and getting it ready for paint. More pics to follow.
Thanks.
T.J.


----------



## rusty_keg_3

Wow, very nice work... So, what do you got in it as of now? and please break the numbers down


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

dang, thats pretty sweet looking man.


----------



## Doin_It

Your headache rack is looking great. Here is a link to a company that can help with corners, if someone else is looking to build thier own also.

http://www.quickfab.ca/dealersusa.html


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1

TJS;815283 said:


> Letting it cool fully. Had lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mock up test fit. It did not move too much the bolts still line up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will round the corners when ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot from the back. I left it high because there willl be a light panel too.


Hi...Awesome job on the headache rack! Beautiful welding job! I noticed that the base plate is too close to the rear of the cab otherwise it will dent the cab body from body flex on rough road condition especially during plowing. I have seen that happen before. Just cut it with plasma cutter and make it line up/flush with the front upper box panel. Just a suggestion though. Excellent job on the rack!


----------



## TJS

rusty_keg_3;816510 said:


> Wow, very nice work... So, what do you got in it as of now? and please break the numbers down


40 bucks on some new steel, seriously. I had all the other items laying around for years(strobes and backups at least 8 years). Also had a lot of scrap from previous side jobs that I did, so the scrap steel was previously paid for.
T.J.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Awsome job on the rack. What size tubing is that ?


----------



## GPS

Once again, some seriously beautiful fabrication work by TJS! 

Nice work, man. I am going to have to pick up a TIG welder someday. They sure make nice welds (especially when you get good at it, like you obviously have).


----------



## TJS

dheavychevy38;816976 said:


> Awsome job on the rack. What size tubing is that ?


2 x 4 x I forget the wall thickness.
T.j.


----------



## f250man

Very nice job and great welds for someone that does not do it all the time.


----------



## c.schulz

Did you ever finish?

Chris


----------



## TJS

I am in the process of getting it painted. Pics to follow once back from getting painted. I was going to paint it myself, but weather is kind of cool for painting outside. So I brought it to a friend who owns a bodyshop. 
T.J.


----------



## flatlander42

subscribed!


----------



## thesnowman269

I had the same idea as you. However i wish mine looked as good as yours!


----------



## TJS

More pics. My webserver company sucks. I cannot FTP them to my site.

Here is the rack painted I am also working on the switch panel and home made center console that also has the plow controls as well.


----------



## TJS

More wiring. I made this box so it is a plug in set up to my wire harness that I built that comes up from under the seat into the switch box.


----------



## Comet

You sure do nice work


----------



## TJS

Mounted a flashlight as well. The first 2 switches control 6 head strobes along with the momentary push-button for the flash pattern. The other switches control the headache rack lights and the "off road lights". More to come when mounted and ready.
T.J.


----------



## Tirioloservices

Damm you are a great welder. i hope this is your day job//// ill pay you to make me one. send me a message if you can.. you don need to add lights but the welding would help


----------



## TJS

Tirioloservices;889483 said:


> Damm you are a great welder. i hope this is your day job//// ill pay you to make me one. send me a message if you can.. you don need to add lights but the welding would help


No, not a day job. I work in the Corp. World.
Thanks.
T.J.


----------



## TJS

More pics. I also made dummy plate to take place of the center strobe set up.
I can swap it out in about 10 minutes. The center strobe light is bolted on from the inside to threaded holes in the plate. The dummy plate will cover the hole for the wires.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Looks great & you saved money also.


----------



## TJS

*Done!!!!*

Got it mounted on the truck and wired up (what a pain that was). Anyway, the holes I drilled in the plate for the bolts does not work. The head if the nuts or bolts from under the bed does not fit. The heads hit on the sides. Only the front bolt works. So I had to make a sandwich plate and bolt assembly the resembles a back rack bolt set up. Thanks to C.Shultz for helping me out with some dimensions. I was able to find some bolts laying around and make this thing work. I just need to get some washers tomorrow morning and it is good to go. I will post pics of the rack mounted on the truck tomorrow.
T.J.


----------



## thesnowman269

wow!! Well I guess if you ever have any trouble in the corporate world you could always go with welding cause those welds look amazing!!


----------



## TJS

thesnowman269;914283 said:


> wow!! Well I guess if you ever have any trouble in the corporate world you could always go with welding cause those welds look amazing!!


Thanks. I just did this tonite in the garage. Cranked the heat and some good classic rock on the radio and just relaxed and TIGed it. 
T.J.


----------



## TLB

Nicw work !!

Can't wait to see it mounted on the truck.


----------



## TJS

More Pics and ready.

T.J.


----------



## flatlander42

I like it! Looks right off the shelf!

now we need a pic of the lights on in the dark!


----------



## maelawncare

NICE clean job. Good work.


----------



## c.schulz

Nice TJ!!!

Chris


----------



## TJS

Video of strobes.


----------



## FordFisherman

Can't believe I missed this thread. Real nice job.Thumbs Up


----------



## FisherVMan

Well you certainly did a great job on the rack ................... however I am going to take a wild guess here and say that from the looks of your talent you would certainly be in the $50 per hour bracket and probably more . I am guessing again that IF you had kept accurite track of your time at the mentioned rate this rack would have cost about $1500................. no counting all the lights or a can of paint.
This reminds me of guys cutting wood[usually on their dads or father in laws wood lot] all fall; and then spending every weekend splitting it to get 6-8 cords ready then more weekends piling it up . If you asked them how much it cost to heat there house they will all tell you NOTHING I burn wood I get for FREE.................. 
You did a great job on the rack it looks super but it looks like alot of hours went into the project and one has to get great satisfaction when you stand back and look at it to put that much time and effort into it .................... Good job.


----------



## TJS

FisherVMan;1183292 said:


> Well you certainly did a great job on the rack ................... however I am going to take a wild guess here and say that from the looks of your talent you would certainly be in the $50 per hour bracket and probably more . I am guessing again that IF you had kept accurite track of your time at the mentioned rate this rack would have cost about $1500................. no counting all the lights or a can of paint.
> This reminds me of guys cutting wood[usually on their dads or father in laws wood lot] all fall; and then spending every weekend splitting it to get 6-8 cords ready then more weekends piling it up . If you asked them how much it cost to heat there house they will all tell you NOTHING I burn wood I get for FREE..................
> You did a great job on the rack it looks super but it looks like alot of hours went into the project and one has to get great satisfaction when you stand back and look at it to put that much time and effort into it .................... Good job.


I am aware nothing is free in this world. However, without getting into opportunity costs,micro and macro economics. Spending my "free" time doing something constructive rather than with my thumb up my butt on the couch watching trucks/extreme 4 x 4/muscle car/powerblock crap on spikeTV is well worth it to me. 
T.J.


----------



## Silverado10923

FisherVMan;1183292 said:


> Well you certainly did a great job on the rack ................... however I am going to take a wild guess here and say that from the looks of your talent you would certainly be in the $50 per hour bracket and probably more . I am guessing again that IF you had kept accurite track of your time at the mentioned rate this rack would have cost about $1500................. no counting all the lights or a can of paint.
> This reminds me of guys cutting wood[usually on their dads or father in laws wood lot] all fall; and then spending every weekend splitting it to get 6-8 cords ready then more weekends piling it up . If you asked them how much it cost to heat there house they will all tell you NOTHING I burn wood I get for FREE..................
> You did a great job on the rack it looks super but it looks like alot of hours went into the project and one has to get great satisfaction when you stand back and look at it to put that much time and effort into it .................... Good job.


You are assessing value not cost, under your theory, labor is earning 24/7. By your explanation it "cost" me $350 to sleep last night, $10 to brush my teeth and $4.25 to take a piss.

That rack looks awesome!


----------



## PrimoSR

Looks awesome, good work. I wish I had the skill/tools to do something like that.


----------



## LI Snow

looks good man nice job


----------



## Moss Man

What a nice rack! I have spent countless hours designing and building bumpers, truck bodies, trailers, hitches and I fully understand where you are coming from. I enjoy making something that I can stand and look at afterward and say......."wow, that looks dang nice!"

I need a headache rack for my 2005 Chevy, I'll be stealing some of your ideas sir.


----------



## patlalandebutt

as goes for your sig mentioning this thread, this sure is welding p*rn! 
those welds are so nice! I really like how you cleaned the nuts that you welded under the surface. 
looking at this, i really wish i had taken some kind of welding courses... but that meant switching high schools. Hopefully ill be able to make a clean weld like that one day!


----------



## TJS

patlalandebutt;1237308 said:


> as goes for your sig mentioning this thread, this sure is welding p*rn!
> those welds are so nice! I really like how you cleaned the nuts that you welded under the surface.
> looking at this, i really wish i had taken some kind of welding courses... but that meant switching high schools. Hopefully ill be able to make a clean weld like that one day!


I never took a metal shop class or auto shop class in High School. The teachers did not know which way was tight or did not even know what a puddle was. My old man taught me the basics when I was a kid. I am self taught at TIG. 
Thanks.
T.J.


----------



## FisherVMan

Well the best correlation I can think of would be growing a small garden nowadays. With the cost of fertilizer and seed and insecticides and all that goes with it the last time we had a garden it cost me around $300 plus many of hours of my "spare" time . I am guessing that I got around $150 with of vegetables out of it when it was all said and done. 
I too made my own rack and it cost me exactly $66 dollars for the stock and exactly 2 hrs to build it.................... 
*TJS* is a suburb welder; and like a great piano player that is self taught, it is nice to see their work. 
My point was that; if he were to charge; what he is obviously worth; and kept accurate track of his time; I dont think there would be many "takers" We would all want one of his racks; until he had to tell us the price! Many times when I look into projects; I just cant launch, as you can buy one much much cheaper. 
This is sorta like Beaver trapping, you go out and chop and hole thru 3 ft of ice, and catch a beaver, then snowshoe 2 miles back to your pickup; and go home, and spend 2 hrs skinning and fleshing it and 1/2hr tacking it out on board. Then send it to Canada to a "phony auction" where they can pay what they want to? As there is no reserves allowed ; and then some "_shyster_" will send you about $15 for it after all the costs their deduct from it .[If its a blanket in size and the pelt is flawlessly perfect in everyway ]
Like welding your own rack; there is alot of satisfaction standing back and looking at the pelt all done.
Its fun to do, and alot of people do it but it is sure as hell NOT a good way to make money!


----------



## TJS

FisherVman,
I am not disagreeing with you. However, you can use your examples in many ways. Take fishing for example. Price of a 26ft boat 30K plus or more, fishing equip. 5k plus, fuel and maintenance who knows. Now take the time to fish (all day/opportunity cost). I live on the CT. Coast of Long Island Sound where blue fish season runs most of the summer. So let’s say you catch a couple of 10 lb blues in one day. Now calculate the price per pound cost of the fish you just caught. It probably comes out to $1000.00 per pound. So is this “fisherman” making money? Nope, is he having fun doing it.YUP. Very close to your garden example.

I never said I could make money selling these racks see post # 23. However, I do make money on the side welding and fabricating for people. I charge accordingly as I know my stuff is top notch, designed right, looks good and really strong. People are happy to pay me what I charge and I my prices are scaled accordingly. Yes I have an investment of a lot of equipment; just like us “snow-plowers” do as well. It will take a long time plowing to pay off a new truck, plow, insurance…etc to start making money plowing too (if it snows). Also, my equipment has been paid off many times over and yielded more money than the cost of a new plow has yielded in the same time frame. My Miller Dynasty TIG welder paid for itself in the first 4 months of use (and that was weekend/night projects). I probably make more money welding and fabricating than I do plowing. 

Now let’s say I want to make these racks and start selling them. I would have to set up jigs and production runs, which would be a high start up cost and depending on sales I possible could start making money within a year or 2..LOL. Yes this post is titled a “budget build” but on MY budget, not someone buying the item, it also gives other’s ideas of how things can be done. Maybe in the future I will just keep this stuff to myself and not share it with others on this board. I appreciate the comments but please stop blowing up my posts by going off topic.
T.J.


----------



## herbert02

Very Cool and amazing welding


----------



## MarkEagleUSA

TJS;1237822 said:


> Maybe in the future I will just keep this stuff to myself and not share it with others on this board.


That would be cruel and unusual punishment for the rest of us!


----------



## flatlander42

I know I sure as hell would like to see your next projects!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moss Man

Yes, I agree, keep posting your projects.


----------



## cwby_ram

I'm with those guys, keep it up! Thumbs Up That's an awesome headache rack! You, sir, have a talent, and most of us appreciate it. Always cool to see what others are making. I've done some projects that might have been cheaper to go buy, but I've found I have more time (not much), than money. When I want something I tend to see if I can do it myself and make it something of a hobby project.


----------



## John Mac

Not everything you do in life has to make you money. You obviously have talent and do this for the fun factor first and money second. 
The main reason you taught yourself to tig weld that nice was not because you thought you would get rich doing it. 

The world is full of guys and gals that have talent and very nice home shops that do all kinds of metal, wood, body work etc. for the enjoyment.

Very nice!


----------



## FisherVMan

TLS;
I hear you compleatly and agree with all of it . I enjoy watching your projects and like all the others have complimented you numerous times; on your welding. As I went to school to be a welder and got State certified on pipe and plate in all positions back in 1975; But didnt like welding for a living,so I gave it up . It has however always been nice to have the skill; as I used it extensively during the winters in Alaska, building up airframes and TIG welding the 4130 tubing; And still use it some gunsmithing; TIG welding on gun frames after morons bore extra holes in them. [And some of these snowplow mOds] So I can certainly appreaciate your skills; more than most, that dont weld. I think your probably right about spare time .................... if a guy enjoys doing something you probably CANT put a price, or value on it at all, and a fella should just do it.
So keep those great projects going; and we will all tune in look forward to seeing your next "masterpiece" great work and good luck.


----------



## snowplowpro

Thats an awsome rack really nice looks nice and strong .
I wish i new how to weld i would make me one.


----------



## Grump1

Great work !!
Fun part is if someone asks you where you got the rack, you get to say, I made it!!


----------



## Rstackie

can we see more photos of the console, killer rack and i hope i can tig weld that good some day


----------



## TJS

Rstackie;2008620 said:


> can we see more photos of the console, killer rack and i hope i can tig weld that good some day


This is an old post. That rack is long gone. Made a dump bed cause the bed rotted out. Rstackie. See dump bed build in signature.
T.J.


----------

